# Iptv Phils & English football



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi help needed as I am clueless when it comes to tech stuff.
I want to watch EPL football come the new season kick off in August. EPL is available thru Bein sports but as an add on if you are a skycable subscriber. It's not cheap hence exploring other ways of doing it.
Does anyone know if I can access EPL live games by streaming via iptv?
If so what will I need to achieve this? 
Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

Answering my own question - sure sign of madness haha! 
Virtually all sports channels world wide are available on subscription via iptv as are VOD and entertainment channels.
But one question remains - where to buy the set top box in PH?? I can't find anywhere that sells them here. I can buy thru eBay from UK or US shippers but shipping is about $40-60 plus import duties of between $20-45. STB is about $80 so not worth shipping!!
If anyone finds a seller based here please let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

There are many sports bars throughout the Philippines that regularly show sporting events at no cost to the customer. Many are from England, the US, and Australia among others. It's worth checking out. Saves money and can be fun as well.


Jet Lag


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion but not for me. I prefer to watch at home with my cold beer. Done my share of sports bars and now I'm a boring old fart!
Beer cheaper at home, no driving, no taxis and no one talking c**p about a game they know nothing about!
But thanks anyway 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## cibes (Jun 30, 2015)

steveb47 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but not for me. I prefer to watch at home with my cold beer. Done my share of sports bars and now I'm a boring old fart!
> Beer cheaper at home, no driving, no taxis and no one talking c**p about a game they know nothing about!
> But thanks anyway
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hmm, in some cases that you want to watch EPL while at home, I think you can try to watch through Live Streaming Sites..hmm, I used to do it before, but yeah, you need to have an internet connection.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I've posted this a few times but I'm sure it's buried deep so give this one a shot.

It's a free streaming service so you should NOT pay any website or link to watch the programming. In fact, you don't even need an account, just make sure you have a flash player on your system. (I think Adobe's is the best all around)

Football - Vipbox


*Edit: If you've watched youtube then you have a flash player installed already.


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

I will certainly give Vipbox a go. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

I enjoy listening to the 2nd half commentary on Saturdays on the BBC World Service radio.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

I've watched EPL time4tv dot com a few times. Quite good.


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

Tried Vipbox last night to watch LFC in Thailand. Screen full of ads and annoying pop ups!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

steveb47 said:


> Tried Vipbox last night to watch LFC in Thailand. Screen full of ads and annoying pop ups!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Sorry it didn't work Steve. Now that you said that, I do use Google Chrome with AdBlock plus installed.


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

Ok I'll try that 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

